# Reason for 921 Preorder Removal at Dish Depot



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.dishdepot.com/Cart/description.php?II=492661&UID=20030306093724151.198.110.31

"921 UPDATE

We have removed the 921 Preorder option at this time until the item actually begins to ship, hopefully by August, 2003. We have received a the maximum amount of orders that we hope to cover in the first allowance to us. We will update this page as news becomes available as to the price and availabilty of this item. Thanks for your patience."

Zoinks! AUGUST???!!!???

What happened to 2nd Quarter? Aw, c'mon E* you're killing us. I wanted this thing available for the summer. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yikes August does seem like a long time away but in reality its not too far off. 

I think the 921 team knows that this receiver will be one people buy and will not replace for a LONG LONG TIME, thus are going through everything with a fine tooth comb to insure that the 921 gives its owners a long happy life for the unit.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

More time to save up the cash! 

Although it would be nice to know exactly how much cash.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would say save up $5000.  then when the 921 comes out you have enough cash for the 921, anything left over you send to me. 

Yeah it would be nice to get a price for the 921, but prices on components could go down or up when production goes into place.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I think though that E* should take this opportunity to be THE early adopter for HDTV PVRs. How many high end subscribers will scramble to add this unit to their systems. Given that E* uses us early adopters as Beta testers ANYWAY. How about springing for some Overtime to get this baby out the door faster? 

I know I'm impatient but our place turns into the party place in the summer (I live 1 mile from the Atlantic Ocean), and this would have given me one more gee whiz toy to show off. Grrrr. Waiting is the worst part.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I hear that the 921 team is working a mandatory 6 day work week. 

Believe me they want to get this out there too, but again remember this is no disposable receiver.

Hang in there.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Geez, I now know how my kids feel in November and December, waiting for Christmas to show up.........


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

This reminds me of the HDVR2 preorders from CC that several TiVotees were making. They waited months and months and eventually several of them cancelled.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I hear that the 921 team is working a mandatory 6 day work week.


3 to an office. :lol:


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I know how some of you feel.. I waited and waited for the 721 (it was my first PVR. I think it was like 10 months past it's original delivery date (fall of 01)...


----------



## kelliot (May 15, 2002)

:lol: 

I'm glad I committed now. This may be a long lead time item.


----------

